# 13 yr old Dry Heaves- not drinking



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would get him to the vet ASAP. It might be something the vet can easily handle, or it may be something much more serious.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

This sounds like a job for the vetinarian..... like immediately. Bloat comes to mind if he's throwing up frothy white stuff... does he appear distended (Stomach bulging) or uncomfortable?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What Tahnee said.
Good Luck and please keep us posted. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

My golden with IBD.. the moment her stomach was upset she wouldn't drink or eat. She needed a shot of pepcid. It could be something as simple as that .... A vet is def. something to do .. especially when he isn't drinking.please let us know how he is feeling


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum - I'm glad you're here but sorry you found us under these conditions.

What everyone else said - vet visit. ASAP. They can give him subq fluids which will make him feel better fast and then assess. It doesn't take long for them to become dehydrated especially if they're running a fever. Is he?

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup - vet for sure. At that age, dehydration would be a real worry. And it might be something very simple. Let us know how he is...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bunk2you*

Bunk2you

Praying Jack is doing better.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Dry heaves symptom of tumors*

It could be something simple, but dry heaves are a symptom of an internal organ tumor. That's the symptom that led us to have an ultrasound for Charlie, and that resulted in a splenectomy. All of that was about 5 years ago, so trust that a tumor discovery isn't a death sentence.

Good luck!
Lucy


----------



## bunk2you (Oct 29, 2010)

*Jack is feeling better*

Well Day 2 has proven to be a good day for the 13 yr old . He is now drinking water and broth. He still has his dry heaves, but they seem to be diminishing in intensity and frequency. He is more alert and has gotten up twice to go outside and urinate...no bowel movement though. No fever...
We are keeping a very close eye on him, if he worsens we will get him to the vet - as most of you have suggested. 
Thanks for all the quick replies, nice community you have here!


----------



## bunk2you (Oct 29, 2010)

*Dry heaves*

I neglected to answer one of the questions about Jack, he is not throwing up anything...and does not seem to be in pain. His stomach is not distended or hard. 
Hopefully he will be better and able to get on his feet tomorrow, he is just laying in one spot. He has had symptoms of heart issues for the last year - heavy breathing etc.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry, this just does not sound good at all....

A Golden that wont eat is not normal.
A Golden that is dry heaving is not normal. (he is not puking up anything because there is nothing in his stomach to vomit)
A Golden laying in one spot is not normal...

Add in a history of heart trouble.....oh dear.
Im not sure how much worse it has to get....

Goldens are notoriously stoic - just because he is not crying out in pain doesn't mean he is not in pain. He is just good at disguising it.

In addition to Jacks comfort...I am concerned for you.
If you find out that the dog you love has been suffering for days...your going to hate yourself for not bringing him to the vet the minute you even had a hint that he was in pain. His body is not only giving you hints - they are HUGE RED SIGNS!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I got to tell you, from what you are telling us, this sounds very bad, goldens from my experience, do not cry out in pain, when they are really sick, you need to get him to a vet.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm late to this thread, but I agree with the others. Especially considering his age, I'd get him in for a check.

How is Jack this morning?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please don't wait any longer, take him to the vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bunk2you*

Bunk2you

I agree with everyone else, he should go to the emergency vet!
ARE him gums pink, or are they pale?


----------



## bunk2you (Oct 29, 2010)

*Jack is doing better*

Jack is feeling better it seems. He is drinking water, eating broth. He is able to walk out to go to the yard when he need to 'go'. Otherwise he just lays around. He still has a few heaves after drinking water, but they continue to diminish.


----------



## bunk2you (Oct 29, 2010)

*Vet*

I am hoping to be able to get jack to the vet tomorrow. Lots of personal issues going on. I also cannot lift him because of a back injury suffered last week. I"m sorry that I have not been able to take all your advice, and good advice it is, to take him to the vet. I should have some help tomorrow I hope.


----------



## bunk2you (Oct 29, 2010)

*Congestive heart failure*

Jack has been improving to the point that he now walks around and eats and drinks by himself, and wagging his tail; took him to the vet and the vet said he has congestive heart failure. He has been given a diuretic pill...

The vet said we might try a low protein diet....does anyone have any other thoughts about the subject of diet? or vitamins?

thanks a bunch,


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry I came to this late, but what you were saying doesn't sound like dry heaves but rather like coughing. Early in the thread, I was hoping it was kennel cough, but congestive heart failure does put extra fluid in the lungs, so that would explain it.

You've got a nice old guy there. 13 is a great age to get a Golden to (average age is 10.5). Congestive heart failure is a sign that his body might be breaking down from old age.

That said, there are lots of things you can do to manage geriatric conditions like this and get some more good time with your dog. Is the diuretic furosemide? That can buy you quite a bit of time.

You'll also want to limit his sodium intake in order to mitigate the effects of the extra water in the system. I would not start any supplements that weren't specifically cleared with the vet, since sodium can make the congestive aspect worse, and high protein can hit the kidneys hard because of the decreased blood flow.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

bunk2you said:


> Jack has been improving to the point that he now walks around and eats and drinks by himself, and wagging his tail; took him to the vet and the vet said he has congestive heart failure. He has been given a diuretic pill...
> 
> The vet said we might try a low protein diet....does anyone have any other thoughts about the subject of diet? or vitamins?
> 
> thanks a bunch,


Sorry to hear this diagnosis. I'm afraid I don't have any advice - but hopefully you'll be able to keep him happy and feeling comfortable. Give him lots of love..


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> 13 is a great age to get a Golden to (*average age is 10.5*).


 I think I knew that, but seeing it in print was a bit of a shock.


----------



## bunk2you (Oct 29, 2010)

Tippykayak, and all,
thanks for your answers...Jack is doing extremely well, we are taking short walks and his appetite is very good. Low sodium foods, and looking at Wellness Super5 for senior dogs. We are currently cooking him rice, eggs, etc. He seems to be enjoying his time and we are thankful to have him for as long as possible.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

bunk2you said:


> Tippykayak, and all,
> thanks for your answers...Jack is doing extremely well, we are taking short walks and his appetite is very good. Low sodium foods, and looking at Wellness Super5 for senior dogs. We are currently cooking him rice, eggs, etc. He seems to be enjoying his time and we are thankful to have him for as long as possible.


Thanks for the update - glad to hear he is feeling happy and eating well. He's lucky to have you, too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jack*

So glad to hear that Jack is doing well!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

My ridge-back/doberman mix took human meds for his heart disease .. The vet gave him calcium and his adequan shots for arthritis were natural blood thinners. The vet gave him herbs but I don't recall which ones. 
Dr wen in ny does do phone consultation. I swear he is the most reasonable vet I have ever gone to. I try not to tell him that..He will prescribe herbs for the dog..he speaks to yor vet and discuss the dogs history. I think a walk in herbal consult is 40 or 60. PM if you have any more questions .He is referenced by so many books. 
I know I sound like an ad agency but he did so much for my Candy. I will always go to him . No financial affiliation ... swear ! I definitely believe in that holistic approach.. I find it easier on the dogs and their bodies especially when they are in distress. They ship to you the stuff. His herbs are done by weight of the dog ...


----------



## bunk2you (Oct 29, 2010)

*Update on Jack*

Jack the 13 yr old is doing astonishing well. He coughs about 7 x per day, and is eating very well. He is walking around the yard quite a bit and takes two short walks per day, he would like more but we are being very conservative with him. 
He still wants us to throw his beloved tennis ball, so we occasionally throw it for him. It is a good life lesson for our twins, who are also 13, we have them, Jack and a 13 yr old Ferrel cat. They see Jack aging rapidly and it gives us a good reason to talk about our lives and how precarious and brief they really are.,

Jack is living the best of times right now, he is the king of the house and everyone is treating him with such love he might last a lot longer! I think the cat is even treating him nice. 

Should i start a new thread with updates? thanks again for all your great comments/suggestions, and concerns.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

bunk2you said:


> Jack the 13 yr old is doing astonishing well. He coughs about 7 x per day, and is eating very well. He is walking around the yard quite a bit and takes two short walks per day, he would like more but we are being very conservative with him.
> He still wants us to throw his beloved tennis ball, so we occasionally throw it for him. It is a good life lesson for our twins, who are also 13, we have them, Jack and a 13 yr old Ferrel cat. They see Jack aging rapidly and it gives us a good reason to talk about our lives and how precarious and brief they really are.,
> 
> Jack is living the best of times right now, he is the king of the house and everyone is treating him with such love he might last a lot longer! I think the cat is even treating him nice.
> ...


Amazing what some extra TLC can do, eh? Good for him! Must be so wondeful to see him doing so well. To me, the tennis ball says it all.


----------

